# Collegiate Steelhead Fishing Tourney?



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

Is there going to be a steelhead fishing tourney in the spring? Was just curious, I see that i missed the fall tourney. 

THanks for the help,

Iceman_101


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Always has been, usually first weekend in April.


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

K thanks for the post. i was thinking there was, if so i would like to go to it. 

THanks again,
Iceman_101


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Good! So the little river will be opened!


----------



## blacklight (Nov 28, 2009)

that was an event to look forward to.
i think it was fun to join in fishing tournaments.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

The fall tourney was nice. Its great to see people around my age that actually fish. I have found very few young people that are die hard salmon/steelhead fishers.


----------



## bigdogx71 (Oct 30, 2009)

are the tourney results posted anywhere??


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Not in particular no. The Western Michigan University fishing club puts the whole thing together. They have a website (or two, careful where you look) and you could ask for results there. The rules have changed a bit in the tenure of the tournament, it really is focused on having a good time, and getting together. Western most often wins, there has been an upset or two in there somewhere.


----------



## jgoss1205 (Aug 30, 2008)

ferris state won it last spring.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Its a bummer that I'm not in a big school


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Can&#8217;t wait for redemption this year! I had 70+ inches of fish (for the alumni division) and missed the check in by 30 minutes cause everyone want to go back and take a shower before we headed up to the lodge (we may have had a few brown pops before registering and may or may not have misunderstood the check in time.)

We stumbled upon this a couple years ago and had a blast. We'll definitely be there this year again.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

diztortion said:


> Its a bummer that I'm not in a big school


What school? You sure you dont have a fishing club already?


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

ITT Technical Institute. Yah, I'm sure. Unless they catch fish on their computers. Mostly nerds ya know? Its hard to approach someone about fishing after they just told you about playing Dungeons and Dragons...


----------



## jgoss1205 (Aug 30, 2008)

you dont need a club to participate in that event just find some people from your school that fish and sign up.


----------



## bigfisherman (Nov 9, 2007)

what are the rules can you measure any number of fish or is there limit anyone can measure?


----------



## nategyoder (Oct 23, 2009)

You measure your three best fish. It is a blast and everyone is very nice. We did not know about the club when I was at Western but Alumni are still allowed to fish in the tournament. Silver we are not going to drink near as many brown pops and make the check in this time!! Katie was still laughing about that last time I was in the lodge! Hopefully we haven't sold the cabin yet and can still use Stad's drift boat.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

diztortion said:


> Its hard to approach someone about fishing after they just told you about playing Dungeons and Dragons...


:lol:

And they would probably think you were the odd one! :lol:


----------



## bigfisherman (Nov 9, 2007)

It seems then whomever has the most guys there for there school is going to win if you can only measure 3 fish. If there is only a couple guys from a school then they don't stand a chance of winning. A friend of mine entered that tournament a while ago and caught 7 fish but could only measure 3 of them the winning team altogether only caught 5 fish and won. Since you arn't killing the fish why the limit on the number you can measure if you aren't limiting the number of measurements per team or school? Just curious. If you were going to limit it then why not each team can only count their top 3 fish?


----------



## Rubenwest (Mar 8, 2011)

The Spring 2011 Tournament will be held *SATURDAY* April 9th! It will again be hosted by the Pere Marquette River Lodge. Sign up will be Friday night-bomb fire and Saturday morning. Steelhead Chowder will be available at check-in SATURDAY at 5:00. SUNDAY will be a River Clean up with cash prizes going to the fishing club with the largest turn out.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Rubenwest said:


> The Spring 2011 Tournament will be held *SATURDAY* April 9th! It will again be hosted by the Pere Marquette River Lodge. Sign up will be Friday night-bomb fire and Saturday morning. Steelhead Chowder will be available at check-in SATURDAY at 5:00. SUNDAY will be a River Clean up with cash prizes going to the fishing club with the largest turn out.


Bomb-Fire? Should I bring a helmet and flak jacket?

And by check in, do you mean weigh in? I realize the fish aren't weighed, but the old check in/ sign up was always saturday, so the new check in would be friday? and the weigh in saturday?


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

Sam/All:

The official tournament is actually on Sunday. Please refer to the post below (WMU Spring Tourney):

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=372390

I know there's a little confusion due to some competing interests, but the actual/official tournament information can be found at the afore mentioned thread. You can also send specific questions to [email protected]. 

We'll be putting more info up here soon, so stay tuned. But all you need to know for now is that registration is on Saturday 4/9, and the actual tournament is on Sunday 4/10.

Spin to Win


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Who is behind that? Is Frank trying to snag some of the old people to come to the lodge? or is it a mutiny among anglers? Either way it's dumb, it will take away from the event big time. Last year (or last fall?) there was the same confusion, the event is going to lose steam unless it's better organized. Good Luck, sadly I can't make it this spring anyway...


----------



## GottaGo2GetEm (Feb 14, 2011)

Does each school only enter 3 longest fish?


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

Pretty retarded to see both the college tourney's run on the same weekend last Fall and this Spring..You would think it would only make sence to stager them...Here's a thought. Seeing how WMU Fishing Club was doing the tourney FIRST they would get first pick of which weekend works for them best and let them have there event. This just looks like someone trying to hijack someone elses great idea and throws a wrench into the whole thing..That's really toooo bad ...Sorry guys....Have fun anyways..


----------



## wmufishingclub (Oct 13, 2010)

RML said:


> Pretty retarded to see both the college tourney's run on the same weekend last Fall and this Spring..You would think it would only make sence to stager them...Here's a thought. Seeing how WMU Fishing Club was doing the tourney FIRST they would get first pick of which weekend works for them best and let them have there event. This just looks like someone trying to hijack someone elses great idea and throws a wrench into the whole thing..That's really toooo bad ...Sorry guys....Have fun anyways..


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Does GV have a fishing club already?


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

RML said:


> Pretty retarded to see both the college tourney's run on the same weekend last Fall and this Spring..You would think it would only make sence to stager them...Here's a thought. Seeing how WMU Fishing Club was doing the tourney FIRST they would get first pick of which weekend works for them best and let them have there event. This just looks like someone trying to hijack someone elses great idea and throws a wrench into the whole thing..That's really toooo bad ...Sorry guys....Have fun anyways..


 
Not really sure why the Lodge is trying to do their own thing, but I can probably go out on a limb and guess that its for their own self-benefit.

The official (YES, Official) Steelhead Classic will be on Sunday, 4/9. This is the one that we started 10 years ago, and is about the fishing, camaraderie, and partying with a bunch of steelheaders out in the woods. It is not about money, shameless promotion, or anything else. We have most of the school's clubs involved and informed about this already, but if you have any questions, you can either contact myself, or the WMU club.

Thanks,

Brett 
MSU '03
Spin to Win


----------



## wmufishingclub (Oct 13, 2010)

yes, see the rest of the thread contact [email protected] for more info


----------

